# Reconstitution of mgf



## Ruturaj (Mar 3, 2011)

guy I have ordered some igf and mgf
I can't get BW in India
So can I use 0.6%AA


----------



## robniv (Mar 6, 2011)

Use AA with the IGF-1 and you can use either injection water or AA with the MGF.


----------

